# Pricing My Photography



## Hoofbeats (Jul 12, 2014)

Since it's about time for the state fair I got several of my pictures framed and matted (some of them double matted), and I was wondering how much my photography is worth. I want to try selling it because I'm a college student and framing/matting everything was quite expensive, and besides, I want to try getting my own photography and art studio up and running eventually. I have no idea what to price my work, and I don't want to try to sell it for too much money that it doesn't sell, but I also want to make a decent profit and make a fair amount of money. Also, I'm wondering about what these prints would be worth as just prints with no framing or matting. I had someone who has an online business interested in my work and was wanting to know if he could help me sell some of my prints online. As before, I have no clue what to price them, and any advice is appreciated! Thanks!

Please note that these are just a few of my pictures, and that I have many more edited and unedited on my computer.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm sorry but i don't think you will sell any of them, there is no artistic value in any of them you may be lucky if the man in the canoe goes to the state fair


----------



## 407370 (Jul 12, 2014)

All the pictures you have posted do not stand out as the work of an original photographer. I have no idea if this is representative of your work and I have only a vague idea of what a state fair is but there are a gazillion photographers producing virtually identical work. Is this the sort of photography that normally sells at a state fair?

Have a look at this site Photography Prints by AllPosters.co.uk and have a look at the pics for sale and what people are charging for them. The basic rule of thumb is the more individual the pictures the more people charge for them. Whether they sell or not is another question.


----------



## keyseddie (Jul 12, 2014)

When you buy a camera you do not become a photographer. You become a camera owner. Consider photography a college subject and learn it before you try to sell photographs.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm sorry, but I have to agree with the others; I doubt that there are too many sales in your future.  The brick tower and the kayaker might sell if someone was looking for corporate art, but that's about it, and even then, they should have extensive post-processing done.  

The simple fact is, there is very little market for this type of work.  In a day when almost everyone has a camera on them at all times, and very few people make prints of anything, the market-stall photographer is a dying breed. The vast majority of all prints sold are personal in nature; family, locations with a particular relevance, etc.  

  I would price these at cost and hope for the best.


----------



## Hoofbeats (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I guess the next question I should ask is what should I start working on improving? Like I stated above, I'm a college student, not a professional. I know that my photos aren't perfect by any means, but besides the fact that they have no artistic value, is there anything I should begin focusing on to improve them? Thanks again!


----------



## KmH (Jul 12, 2014)

Which state? (No location in profile)

The vast majority of photographs that sell have people in them, and are bought by the people in the photos.

You might sell a few. In large part it will depend on how good a salesman you are.

The photos you have posted would be termed 'Fine Art' photos, which are a tough sell.
The key is marketing and presentation. But, few people going to a state fair will be looking for art to hang on their walls.

As a general pricing rule add up all your materials and acquisition costs for each framed photo and multiply by 3.

For us to recommend more accurate pricing you would need to tell us -
&#8226; what size the photos are.
&#8226; what size the mat and frame is for each photo.
&#8226; what media the photos were printed on (paper type or other substrate)
&#8226; what type of print they are (C-Print, inkjet, off-set press)
&#8226; if inkjet what type of ink was used - water based, solvent based, UV cured, dye based, pigment based, etc (ink type effects print durability)
&#8226; how they are mounted and matted.
&#8226; the type of glazing you used.
&#8226; what quality level mount, mat, and frame materials you used.
_By the way - all of the above are selling points you could use to demonstrate value._

it is somewhat ironic that people often gauge fine art photo value by price and raising your price can often make a framed photo more desirable.

These 2 inexpensive books might help you gain some perspective:
How Photographs are Sold: Stories and Examples of How Fine Art Photographers Sell Their Work
Marketing Fine Art Photography


----------



## table1349 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hoofbeats said:


> Thanks for the responses. I guess the next question I should ask is what should I start working on improving? Like I stated above, I'm a college student, not a professional. I know that my photos aren't perfect by any means, but besides the fact that they have no artistic value, is there anything I should begin focusing on to improve them? Thanks again!


Well for one thing, there are not called Portrait and Landscape orientation for nothing.  The tower might have had some dramatic effect if there was more in the image with better framing.


----------



## Hoofbeats (Jul 12, 2014)

The fair I plan on entering in is Montana. Most of the photos are 12 x 18 (except for the sandals which are 12 x 24. I went to hobby lobby and got acid free matting (not the highest quality they sold, but the best I could afford), and got decent frames with glass which were about $50 - $100 each full price. The prints were done on acid-free paper and printed digitally at costco (I'm not sure what ink they use there). I have a print of the tower, but I don't like how it turned out (too much blue casting - going to have to go back and fix it on photoshop) and I don't plan on entering the picture of the boulder. I do have a couple of other that I'm planning on entering but not selling


----------



## CarolynB28 (Jul 12, 2014)

First of all, hello from a fellow Montanan!! My pricing method is the overall cost of materials plus fees (PayPal, ect), then double it. Selling is tough, but I think locally (like the fair, or town arts/crafts booths) are a good place to start because people tend to want to support up and coming local artists, as long as your prices aren't over-done. So pricing a little less, but to where you still make some kind of profit may not be a bad idea. I also want to sell my photos to make a good profit, but I also am not willing to pay $50 at a fair for a 12x18. Be smart about it and don't expect them all to sell, or any. Just expect some good feedback and publicity that you exist. What kind of knowledge do you have in photography? Do you use manual or auto?


----------



## Virgil (Jul 13, 2014)

CarolynB28 said:


> First of all, hello from a fellow Montanan!! My pricing method is the overall cost of materials plus fees (PayPal, ect), then double it. Selling is tough, but I think locally (like the fair, or town arts/crafts booths) are a good place to start because people tend to want to support up and coming local artists, as long as your prices aren't over-done. So pricing a little less, but to where you still make some kind of profit may not be a bad idea. I also want to sell my photos to make a good profit, but I also am not willing to pay $50 at a fair for a 12x18. Be smart about it and don't expect them all to sell, or any. Just expect some good feedback and publicity that you exist. What kind of knowledge do you have in photography? Do you use manual or auto?


"Do u use manual or auto?"... What possible reason for asking a question like that?? Are u a better photographer if u shoot in manual vs ap. priority or shutter priority? Just curious...


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jul 13, 2014)

Sorry, but I gotta agree with everyone here. It sounds like you spent around $120 to print, frame, and mat every photo. Most people aren't going to spend that much (nevermind anything above $120 so you could make a profit), especially at a fair, for work like this. The last few shows I did at galleries, I had a few bigger metal prints and then a ton of 4x6's which I sold for $5. I broke even on the show from the 4x6's and made a few bigger sales, and that was at a gallery. I'm not sure how fairs are out in Montana, but around here people go to see some farm animals, buy some fried dough, and MAYBE spend $10-20 at some booths. 

I'd say you'd be better off to spend some serious time reading stuff online and going out shooting as often as you can. For now I think you just purchased some extremely expensive decorations for your dorm room. Not trying to be harsh here, just realistic.


----------



## CarolynB28 (Jul 13, 2014)

Virgil said:


> CarolynB28 said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, hello from a fellow Montanan!! My pricing method is the overall cost of materials plus fees (PayPal, ect), then double it. Selling is tough, but I think locally (like the fair, or town arts/crafts booths) are a good place to start because people tend to want to support up and coming local artists, as long as your prices aren't over-done. So pricing a little less, but to where you still make some kind of profit may not be a bad idea. I also want to sell my photos to make a good profit, but I also am not willing to pay $50 at a fair for a 12x18. Be smart about it and don't expect them all to sell, or any. Just expect some good feedback and publicity that you exist. What kind of knowledge do you have in photography? Do you use manual or auto?
> ...



Not at all what I was saying. I didn't mention ap priority or shutter priority because I simply didn't think to. If they use one of those, okay. I'm not saying anyone is better or worse, I was curious as to make conversation.


----------



## Hoofbeats (Jul 13, 2014)

CarolynB28 said:


> First of all, hello from a fellow Montanan!!  My pricing method is the overall cost of materials plus fees (PayPal,  ect), then double it. Selling is tough, but I think locally (like the  fair, or town arts/crafts booths) are a good place to start because  people tend to want to support up and coming local artists, as long as  your prices aren't over-done. So pricing a little less, but to where you  still make some kind of profit may not be a bad idea. I also want to  sell my photos to make a good profit, but I also am not willing to pay  $50 at a fair for a 12x18. Be smart about it and don't expect them all  to sell, or any. Just expect some good feedback and publicity that you  exist. What kind of knowledge do you have in photography? Do you use  manual or auto?



Well hello fellow Montanan!

I usually use aperture priority mode, although I change to shutter  priority mode when I need to. I usually don't use manual though,  because I have a difficult time getting the pictures to turn out. I  almost never use auto mode either because I like to adjust my own depth  of field/shutter speed. As for my knowledge of stuff, I know the basics  of aperture, shutter speed, and how ISO affects grain. I can usually get  sharp pictures, and I know a little bit about composition, balance, and  design. I also play around with photoshop elements 9 to adjust the  saturation and contrast of the photos. I wanted to enter some stuff in  the fair last year but couldn't afford it. I know that there's a small  chance that it'll sell but hopefully... hopefully, a couple of them  will.


----------



## CarolynB28 (Jul 13, 2014)

Great! I think you will do fine, everyone starts getting their stuff noticed somewhere. The only photo I advice against submitting is the boulder, it is a great use of foregroud and background, but the subject is not something someone would put on their wall. The others are all great. I have a similar photo of my sandals, lol!


----------



## Designer (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey, hoofbeats, welcome!

I suggest that you print off several more (using your own printer to save money) and take them along.  Show everything.  As for pricing the mounted and framed prints, add up the cost of everything, add in some for your time, double it, and put the price on it as framed.  You might not sell any of those, but you should be able to sell the unframed ones because they will be priced lower.  People tend to want to pick out their own mats and frames.


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 13, 2014)

Another thing to keep in mind is that a lot of people prefer to buy non framed images. That way they can put it in a frame that matches the decor in their house. Many photographers sell more images that are only matted then they sell framed work. Not including a frame can cut costs quite a bit.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 13, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> Another thing to keep in mind is that a lot of people prefer to buy non framed images. That way they can put it in a frame that matches the decor in their house. Many photographers sell more images that are only matted then they sell framed work. Not including a frame can cut costs quite a bit.



Frames and matts should compliment the art, not the room.


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 13, 2014)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing to keep in mind is that a lot of people prefer to buy non framed images. That way they can put it in a frame that matches the decor in their house. Many photographers sell more images that are only matted then they sell framed work. Not including a frame can cut costs quite a bit.
> ...



I agree but obviously a lot of people still like to buy unframed images.  Some people just like having matching frames.


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 13, 2014)

You asked about changes to make your pictures sell. One suggestion is to consider each picture and ask yourself if anybody with a camera could take the same picture of the same quality. Unfortunately at this point in your learning curve your photos fit the definition of snapshots. Anybody with a camera that walked up to those scenes would snap the same shot.
Spend time learning the art skills of composition and the photography skills of capturing light and colors. Combine those skills and perhaps you can sell your work. If you just want to learn the photography skills there are still places for photojournalists, real estate photographers and others that document life through photography.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 14, 2014)

I think you have learned a valuable lesson here. I won't bash the quality of your work as it is well exposed and framed, it is just the content that is the downfall and spending that amount of money hoping to make it all back may very well be an unrealistic hope.  Anyone can go online and find the same and better images that they can download for free, get printed for a few dollars, buy a $10 frame with a matt and hang it on the wall.  This is a reality. 

Just keep practicing, go out and shoot at different times of the day, early morning or dusk when the light is more dramatic.


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Jul 14, 2014)

Did you save the receipt for those expensive frames? Maybe you can return them.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 15, 2014)

In my area at county and state fairs there are competitions and displays but what's exhibited hasn't usually been for sale. At other types of craft fairs and art shows the pricing seems to vary. 

Usually what I've seen are people displaying maybe a few (at most) framed prints, and mostly having matted prints for sale. I've submitted to juried art exhibits and usually price within the range of pricing for that particular show or gallery. You could look at American Society of Media Photographers for guidelines on pricing or try PPA.

Other than the tower (which is the one I find most interesting) the photos seem to show potential but to me seem more beginner or entry level for a photographer. You may have a ways to go before you'd have success at selling photos especially in an era of photos being so readily available online.

Maybe you could consider where else you might be able to try to sell photos as your skill level increases; sometimes coffee shops or local craft shops will allow artists to display or consign their work (but I wouldn't count on it as a consistent source of income).


----------



## 407370 (Jul 15, 2014)

I would like to add that you should try lots of different styles of photography and see what floats your boat. I love desert landscapes but virtually no one else does so from a commercial perspective it is a non starter but thats OK because the pictures are for me and I dont intend selling them. 

Have a go at Landscape, street, macro, portrait, architecture, sports, wildlife and everything in between. You will eventually find what really interests you and then you can develop a style that defines you from other photographers.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, the common thread here is that, while the composition, etc. of the photos is acceptable for the most part, the content is the detractor. I'm a newb to photography myself and feel like I might understand a little bit where you're at. If you're anything like me, the fact that you can go out and take crystal clear photos and then process them to make them "pop" is very exciting and can make even the most mundane of subjects exciting. I've been let down countless times by showing a photo that I absolutely LOVED but no one I showed it to gave it any more than a token glance. I didn't understand until I read a blurb from Zack Arias about it...I'll summarize.

Early in his photographic journey, he was helping run the slide projector at a bunch of photography competitions. He noticed that COUNTLESS amazing shots were quickly passed over by the judges. Shots like a burning building with firefighters silhouetted on and in it with smoke billowing out of doors and windows...gritty, amazing, high quality shots basically ignored! Over the years he realized why that occurred....that shot is overdone. Anyone with a camera can get that (and they have) MILLIONS of times...

Basically, if you want to sell your photos, shoot something no one else has. Or shoot a familiar subject differently than anyone else has...The concept is simple, the execution is difficult. But the journey is all part of the fun!


----------

